# New bulb, coralife nutrigrow



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hola peeps. 
While I try to scrounge the money to buy a more powerful lighting system, I'm trying a different bulb at my same wattage to try to help the Plants. 
24" 20W Coralife Nutri Grow
Am i going to kick myself in the butt for getting this bulb? Just looking for opinions/thoughts on it. 

PS. bloddy heck, it's really frigging green


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

what Kelvin is it, 6700k ? maybe. I just bought a 24inch 20w 6700k last night and WOW, it made all the difference in the world compared to my other 20w 18,000k. Togther on my 29 the tanks looks amazing.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I used Nutri-Grow bulbs together with Coralife's 10,000K for a long time and had good results. I think it's about 6700K, fairly yellow- I never cared for them by themselves, but with 10Ks they were nice- balanced out the high blue/white of the 10K nicely.


----------

